# 1958 Chevrolet Corvette



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Went to a Classic Car Show at Bredon nr. Tewkesbury on Monday where I spotted this beauty so thought I'd share it with you lot  

*Edit* This car is the same age as me - just wish I looked this good 

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









*8.*









*9.*









*10.*


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

OH MY GOD.



I need to go and change my trousers!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Cool  Thanks for sharing the pics.

Tony


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

what a beauty - #2 on my lottery collection list


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, stunning car!

Great photos buddy!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Great pics. One of my fave cars of all time.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

OH MY GOD.



I need to go and change my trousers!

me to


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Oh my, what a beauty that is, stunning car! :argie:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Thats is a beauty !!!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a great fan of American cars, BUT, that is trully gorgeous.

Chris.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning! :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Fantastic car, the first pictures are great, make it look as if it's going fast just stood still!!:thumb:

question, the guy in picture 3, is he for real or wearing a mask??:doublesho


----------

